# Oncidium splendidum



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jan 24, 2009)

This is Oncidium splendidum "Orchid World". I went out of my way to get the spike extra growing room and extra humidity this year (it spikes every year)...and I only lost one bud....Take care, Eric


----------



## Greenpaph (Jan 24, 2009)

That sure is!

Thanks


----------



## swamprad (Jan 24, 2009)

Wow, this takes me back. I bought this orchid when I was a kid 30 years ago, saved up money from my grass cutting business, ordered it from Jones and Scully, eventually lost it when my greenhouse heater failed. I've got to put this guy at the very top of my want list. Thanks for posting.


----------



## P-chan (Jan 25, 2009)

I *love* the lip! That's so cool! I need to find this one!:smitten:


----------



## rdlsreno (Jan 25, 2009)

Love this plant but to huge for my growing space. Love also the paph on the book shelves!

Ramon


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 25, 2009)

wow, very strong plant you have there Eric with those nice large-lipped flowers!!! (Mine is blooming too, but almost finished) Jean


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 25, 2009)

This is a very striking yellow on the lip!!! LOvely shape!!!!!


----------



## Kavanaru (Jan 25, 2009)

gorgeous plant!! 

Eric, how tal is the spike of your plant? I have got a plant last spring (not yet as large as your, and I think still a year to bloom), but have no clue how large the spike can be...


----------



## nikv (Jan 25, 2009)

Splendid, indeed!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jan 25, 2009)

I haven't measured it....but its probably about 2.5 feet...this time. I moved it around, which caused the spike to grow horizontally (good, in this case). usually, the spike grows 3 feet at least...too high for my window greenhouse. In the past, I've moved it to a position where the spike can grow freely...but the humidity is so low that most buds blast. I moved it around my window greenhouse area, which preserved most buds....and I like the bend in the spike...made it much more manageable. Take care, Eric


----------



## NYEric (Jan 25, 2009)

Very interesting and a great display of the paphs also.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 26, 2009)

That really does have a nice lip. Very flat and very yellow.


----------



## toddybear (Jan 27, 2009)

Impressive! I don't think I could provide enough sun to get one of these to bloom.


----------

